# Install Prepare partitions problem



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I want to replace my Win XP Pro OS with Ubuntu. I get to the "Prepare partitions" window, but can't do anything there. Every option is grayed out. Can you tell me what I can do to get options?

Thanks
Peg


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What window?

Did you boot from CD? Did you delete all the partitions?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

When one prepares partitions in a Linux installation one uses a software to "reannarge" the partitions in a hard disk so that two free partition created; one in Type 83 for the Linux and another type 82 for the swap are available for installation. The sizes of 10Gb and 1Gb will fit 99.9% of Linux distros. 

Any partition created in Linux is automatically type 83 for Ext2/3 or Reserfs filing sysetms, just like any partition created by a Win2k/Xp/Vista installer is type 7 for the ntfs system,

The Linux partition can be created by fdsik or cfdisk in terminal mode or Gparted in desktop.

The difference between a partition created in terminal, as opposed one created in desktop with Gparted, is the former does not format the partition. It is always the installer's duty to format the partition but a user can override that decision and gives the installer a formatted partition to work with. Gaparted, like the MS Windows' "disk management" always combine the partition creation with formatting.

If a user uses say cfdisk to delete the XP or unwanted partitions, create the two partitions as suggested, then any Linux installer can take it from there to install the Linux. The same procedure works for Win2k/Xp/Vista. Yes one can use a Ubuntu Live CD to delete unwanted partitions and create one with type 7 then every Win2k/Xp/Vista will seize it for installation.

I think Ubuntu installer provides 3 choices

(1) Let the installer use Gparted to "resize" a MS Windows partition to create the required two partitions
(2) Hand over the hard disk to the installer and instruct it to delete all the partitions and create new one for Linux
(3) In expert mode have the two partitions already created/available and instruct the installer which one to use.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I and someone else having the same problem, have been trying to get help at Ubuntu Forums, but they seem to have given up on us. I have tried everything I can think of as follows:

1. Deleted drives so there are only 2 on the HD. 

2. Tried using gparted

3. Used Paragon Partition Magic to convert 1 drive to Ext2/3.

Still can't get the Prepare partitions window to give me any options.

The only options I can set from the time it starts to boot are as follows:

1. Language
2. Time Zone
3. Key Board

Then immediately to Prepare partitions -- which won't let me do anything.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Peg


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Why did you leave 2 on the drive? Remove all the partitions and make new ones during Ubuntu installation.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Can I do that when the program I am using is on one of them? or Is there a portable partition program I could use?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try a bootable CD with a partitioner on it. But you should be able to delete all the partitions with the Ubuntu partitioner after you boot it up, too.

Parted Magic disk partitoning tool (Bootable CD image)


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I did this. The drive is now blank, but Ubuntu still doesn't recognize it. All my partitioning options are still grayed out.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

MPeg3 said:


> I did this. The drive is now blank, but Ubuntu still doesn't recognize it. All my partitioning options are still grayed out.


You cannot copy text without first selecting text to copy.

Are you selecting something for which you will have options?
Click on the partition.

Notice in my attachment snapshot1 it says to click on a partition. Once done, I will have options, as in snapshot 2.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I can't figure out how to insert a photo here, but the "Prepare partition" window doesn't show any drive. It is a blank window.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Is this a SATA drive? If so, that may be the problem. Possibly Ubuntu is not loading drivers for it.

You could also look in your BIOS setup for a setting similar to this:

Many newer BIOS allow an Alternate method for SATA . . Go into the BIOS and check the 'Sata Operation' setting, change it to 'Raid Autodetect/ATA' if it is not already. Now try to install XP (Verbiage will vary by manufacturer)" - Courtesy of *simpswr*.

Try a couple commands from the console:

sudo fdisk -l

What is the result of that?

Also try (You will need to be connected to the internet for this one):

sudo aptitude update
sudo aptitude install gparted gksu
gksudo gparted

Anything change in the gparted window?


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

> Is this a SATA drive?


How do I tell? If I understand it right, don't SATA drives have the thinner wire. Mine are the wide ones.



> You could also look in your BIOS setup for a setting similar to this:
> 
> Many newer BIOS allow an Alternate method for SATA . . Go into the BIOS and check the 'Sata Operation' setting, change it to 'Raid Autodetect/ATA' if it is not already. Now try to install XP (Verbiage will vary by manufacturer)" - Courtesy of *simpswr*.


Should I still do this, if it isn't SATA?



> Try a couple commands from the console:
> 
> sudo fdisk -l
> 
> What is the result of that?


Nothing. I tried it twice and got the following:

[email protected]:~$ sudo fdisk -l
[email protected]:~$ sudo fdisk -l
[email protected]:~$



> Also try (You will need to be connected to the internet for this one):
> 
> sudo aptitude update
> sudo aptitude install gparted gksu
> ...


No, it stayed grayed out.

This is what I got at the last command:

[email protected]:~$ gksudo gparted
======================
libparted : 1.7.1
======================
Unable to open /dev/scd0 read-write (Read-only file system). /dev/scd0 has been opened read-only.
Unable to open /dev/scd0 read-write (Read-only file system). /dev/scd0 has been opened read-only.
Unable to open /dev/scd0 - unrecognised disk label.
Unable to open /dev/scd0 read-write (Read-only file system). /dev/scd0 has been opened read-only.
Unable to open /dev/scd0 read-write (Read-only file system). /dev/scd0 has been opened read-only.
Unable to open /dev/scd0 - unrecognised disk label.
[email protected]:~$

Does that tell you anything?

Also, I tried to install SimplyMEPIS just to see if it would install. It gave the option to view what was happening as it booted. I wondered if this was significant?

Mounting local filesystemsmount: mount point 0 does not exist

Failed

Activating swapfile swapdone.

Detecting hardwareSetting up networking

*Not starting ipw3945 regulatory daemon, driver not loaded.

Configuring network interfacesdone.

Loading the saved-state of the serial devices

Setting sensors limits: done.

Setting up ALSAdone.

Setting up guarddog firewalldone.

***glibc detected *** duble free or corruption (!prev): 0x0805dd70 ***

(!) [ 1650: 0.000] à Caught signal 5 (unknown origin) ß

The following, I saw just before it disappeared from the screen:

Wrong chipset detected


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Thank you for the thorough report. Unfortunately, nothing spectacular jumps out of it all. This is all very strange. yes, you probably have an IDE drive. Can you give us the exact model of Gateway so maybe we can find a detailed manual?

Did this machine run OK when you had XP on it? If you had any problems with it, what sort of problems? Do you have an XP CD?

I just had a thought. When you were running Gparted for partitioning, did you click on the partitions themselves in the diagram to indicate which you wanted to work on? All options are grayed out until you make that selection. And also, in the box where the drive is specified, did you select the correct drive?


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

The computer I'm trying to install Ubuntu on is a SONY Viao. The model # is PCV-RS430G.

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-documents.pl?mdl=PCVRS430G&LOC=3

It ran fine on WinXP. I just wanted to get away from Microsoft dependence. Yes, I have my XP CD and can re-install if necessary.

I'm not sure if the Ubuntu uses Gparted for the Partition preparation or not, but if it does, the window doesn't show my drive at all. I have nothing to click on.

I ran Partition Magic which found the drive and I set up a Primary drive and formatted it to Ext3, but Ubuntu still doesn't see it. However, if it makes a difference, I couldn't then set up the remaining part of the drive to an Extended drive. It only gave me the option to set up another Primary drive. Don't know if that problem has any thing to do with my Ubuntu problem or not.

FYI: I met someone else with the exact same problem on another support list. Whoever was trying to help us just dropped out so we contacted each other and plan to share info as soon as they are back from a vacation. I will contact them to see if our computers are similar if that would help.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Maybe there is some very unusual driver that is missing here. I noticed that you had PCLinuxOS on one of your screenshots above? Have you tried installing any other Linux distros? If you have any other available, you might try them, Maybe one has the correct driver.

What about cheat codes? Are there any options there that look like they may give you an advantage with all this at boot time?

What partitioner were you using? There is no "Paragon Partition Magic". Was it Partition Magic, Parted Magic, or Paragon Hard Drive or Partition Manager? Parted Magic is to be preferred here since it is Linux. I don't even know if the standard Partition Magic can create Ext3FS partitions.

I suppose it's also possible that there is something still on that drive, maybe from Sony and proprietary, like an MBR. It may be worht the trouble to completely wipe the drive, just to be sure it is really empty.

Darik's Boot and Nuke
PCInspector e-maxx
Eraser
Terabyte CopyWipe (copy or wipe a drive)
[email protected] Killdisk (Free version makes only one pass)
No File Recovery
HDD Low Level Format Tool

You can also try MHDD. It can be burned to CD, or you can make a bootable floppy. Besides doing disk diagnostics, it can perform a low-level format, removing the MBR and all possible data on the drive. It's certainly possible that you have a damaged or even infected MBR. Removing it can only help.

The Magic Boot Disks (floppy and CD) have MHDD on them.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

The screenshot above isn't mine. That was someone else trying to help. I couldn't figure out how to insert a screenshot. 

I'm not sure what cheat codes are. Sorry, it was Paragon Partition Manager.

I have now wiped the drive with Parted Magic. Ubuntu still doesn't see the drive. However, when I did so, it gave me 2 choices, one being something internal and the other having to do with an external block. When I chose the internal , I got the following msg.

Unfortunatley the disk is reported as being placed in Frozen mode (a safe-guard action performed by the computer's BIOS at boot).
The SECURITY ERASE command is disabled, and cannot be performed.

Instead, do you allow for an external block write operation (dd if=/dev/zero of =/dev/sdd) to now execute against the drive to erase its contents?

I did and it did, but Ubuntu still doesn't see it. Now I'm wondering if this Frozen mode could be my problem. If so, can you tell me how to change it? 

If this can't be the problem, I will see what I can do with this MHDD.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Elvandil said:


> I noticed that you had PCLinuxOS on one of your screenshots above? Have you tried installing any other Linux distros? If you have any other available, you might try them, Maybe one has the correct driver.


That's my post.

I too would recommend trying another distro, such as PCLinuxOS.
http://spout.ussg.indiana.edu/linux/pclinuxos/pclinuxos/live-cd/english/preview/

1st download under the parent directory.

You could try the "minime 2008.iso" link if you would prefer a smaller download. I haven't tried it yet myself, so can't say for sure, but my understanding is that it is the same as PCLinuxOS without all of the additional software. You will need to install what you want after.

PCLinuxOS is a full blown system ready to go. Office, media players, etc...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

MPeg3 said:


> It ran fine on WinXP.


Is this the same PC as in this thread?
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/734548-sp3-download-burn-cd.html


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

MPeg3 said:


> The screenshot above isn't mine. That was someone else trying to help. I couldn't figure out how to insert a screenshot.
> 
> I'm not sure what cheat codes are. Sorry, it was Paragon Partition Manager.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Just yesterday I was investigating various hard drive locking modes in an effort to see what this problem was about. This would all be far less mysterious if the drive did not appear to be in good condition otherwise.

So, I would say the next step is to see what you can find in the BIOS settings. How well do you know that BIOS?

Let us know all you can once you get in there, especially and BIOS revision numbers, company name, or anything else you see there. And investigate the options, especially in any special setting section and on the page that has drives. Highlight and click on them to see more options.



RootbeaR said:


> That's my post..


That explains the lack of its being mentioned as an attempt.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

RootbeaR said:


> Is this the same PC as in this thread?
> http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/734548-sp3-download-burn-cd.html


No, that was my Gateway.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I have no idea what I am doing here, but will give you as much info as possible.

The first thing I see is the version of my BIOS:
V2.51 ©Copyright 1985-2002, American Megatrends, Inc.

On the *Main* page where it lists my HD,

Primary IDE Master 
Device :Hard Disk
Vendor :WDC WD1200BB-98DWA0
Size :120.0GB
LBA Mode :Supported
Block Mode :16Sectors
PIO Mode:4
Async DMA :MultiWord DMA-2
Ultra DMA :Ultra DMA-5
SMART Monitoring:Supported

Type [Auto] 
LBA/Large Mode [Auto]
Block (Multi-Sector Transfer) Mod [Auto]
PIO Mode [Auto]
DMA Mode [Auto]
SMART Monitoring [Auto]
32Bit Data Transfer [Disabled]

*Advanced* page

Configure advanced CPU settings

Manufacturer: Intel
Brand String: Intel ® Pentium ® 4 CPU 2.80GHz
Frequency: 2800MHz

Hyper Threading Technology [Enabled]

Nothing else looked like it could possibly affect Ubuntu.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Enable 32-bit data transfer. That may be all you need to do. Then, try partitioning again with one of the simplest to use, like Parted Magic. (Use whatever you want, of course, but since this is only a test, I thought you should try the one that gets to the partitioner the fastest.)


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm starting to think this is a lost cause. I enabled 32-bit then set up the partitions with Parted Magic, but Ubuntu still doesn't see them.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I still think we need to concentrate on BIOS. Do you have a different drive you can try? That may answer some questions, but clearing CMOS may help, too. Just remove all power, remove the battery on the board, wait about 30 minutes, and put it back in. You may get a CRC error on boot, so just enter setup and set defaults and the time. If the time is not wrong, you didn't wait long enough.

The message did say "BIOS", and though they can be wrong, we have no reason to suspect that it was.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Not sure what you mean by a different drive. I do have an 80GB HD that I could install in this computer, if that is what you mean. I was thinking about doing that anyway, but will need to move all that is on it first as it is my backup drive for my photos.

I started wondering if WinXP would still install and it is doing so right now with no problems. This just doesn't make any sense to me at all.

I need to give it up for today and will try again tomorrow. Thanks so much for hanging with me.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. But I'd still try clearing the BIOS out and see what happens. But then WUBI is on the Ubuntu CD so you could just install Ubuntu that way and have it as a boot option.  It should autorun in XP when you put in the Ubuntu CD.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I took the battery out for 40 minutes. Had to reset the time, but Ubuntu still doesn't see the drive. *However*, I downloaded PCLinuxOS and it installed without a hitch. Do you know if it is as good as Ubuntu?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

MPeg3 said:


> I took the battery out for 40 minutes. Had to reset the time, but Ubuntu still doesn't see the drive. *However*, I downloaded PCLinuxOS and it installed without a hitch. Do you know if it is as good as Ubuntu?


Sound to me you may have a communication problem with Ubuntu installer .

My experience is if one OS sees a hard disk all other OSes will see it too.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Weird... I'd file a bug report with the Ubuntu team. Perhaps you could try with an earlier version of Ubuntu, 7.10 or something. For example, I had boot problems with 7.04, but 6.06 worked perfectly.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There is also the Ubuntu alternate installer to try. I had to use that one for installing into a VM.

Where did you get the Ubuntu CD? If downloaded, did the hashes match?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

FWIW, the fastest and probably most reliable (since the file is automatically verified) way to download a Linux distro is to torrent it from the distro's torrent server. Most major distros have one (torrent.ubuntu.com, etc)


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I have also tried SimplyMEPIS and openSUSE. SimplyMEPIS did the same as Ubuntu and openSUSE said "No hard disks were found for the installation. Please check your hardware!" PCLinuxOS found it just fine and installed with no problem.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

MPeg3,

It is time you post the output of "fdisk -l " here say using PCLinuxOS CD since it works satisfactorily.

The reported behaviour will not be strange but normal if you are using RAID. Your signature does indicate Disk drive*s*!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

MPeg3 said:


> *However*, I downloaded PCLinuxOS and it installed without a hitch. Do you know if it is as good as Ubuntu?


That would be a matter of opinion.
My opinion is that it is better.
It worked didn't it?

Next step is to update it.

Click on the "steering wheel" (Package Manager) like icon beside FireFox on the kicker (taskbar).
You will be asked for root password (never log on as root when you start up).
Synaptic Package manager will open.
Click reload, Click mark all updates, click apply twice.
Restart PC as there will be a kernel update.
You just completely updated your system as well as all installed software.

That is also where you get additional software.
If you want "Google Earth", search for it in package manager, r-click it, mark for installation, click apply.

Good luck.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

saikee said:


> MPeg3,
> 
> It is time you post the output of "fdisk -l " here say using PCLinuxOS CD since it works satisfactorily.
> 
> The reported behaviour will not be strange but normal if you are using RAID. Your signature does indicate Disk drive*s*!


The signature you are seeing here, isn't the computer I am working on. It is a SONY Viao. The model # is PCV-RS430G.

Did the sudo fdisk -l command. Don't know how to paste it so will type it out.

Disk /dev/hda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

-----Device Boot----Start---------End---------------Blocks---------Id----------System
/dev/hda1 *--------------1-------1019------------8185086---------83----------Linux
/dev/hda2------------1020------14593---------109033155----------5----------Extended
/dev/hda5------------1020-------1528------------4088511---------82----------Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/hda6------------1529------14593---------104944581---------83----------Linux

That is as close as I can get it. Hope it helps.

I guess I am now just wanting to beat this, so I downloaded Ubuntu Alternative. It is asking for my HD driver. Is there a way I can see what driver PCLinuxOS is using so I can try to find it in the list?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Your partition table and hard disk geometry looks perfect to me as 255 heads and 63 sectors are standard for LBA mode of all the hard disks I have worked with.

What you can do is to opt for the 3rd or the last partitioning scheme - the Expert mode in Ubuntu. You can then highlight partition hda5 (probably called sda5 by Ubuntu) , mount it as /, and format it as Ext3. Then Ubuntu will be installed there and overwrite whatever you have put there before..


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

I think we lost her to the Distro-Hopper-Stopper.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

RootbeaR said:


> I think we lost her to the Distro-Hopper-Stopper.


I'm sorry, I should have gotten back to you. After trying Ubuntu, Ubuntu Alternate, openSUSE, and Fedora, I finally found PCLinuxOS which found my HD and installed without a hitch. At that point, I gave up on the others. Still not sure why thay couldn't see the HD when XP and PCLOS found it immediately.



saikee said:


> What you can do is to opt for the 3rd or the last partitioning scheme - the Expert mode in Ubuntu. You can then highlight partition hda5 (probably called sda5 by Ubuntu) , mount it as /, and format it as Ext3. Then Ubuntu will be installed there and overwrite whatever you have put there before..


I will give your suggestion a try just out of curiosity. I mostly play around with my second computer just because I love trying new things and learning all I can. I'm going to turn 62 this month. Got to keep this old brain active.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

MPeg3 said:


> I'm sorry, I should have gotten back to you. After trying Ubuntu, Ubuntu Alternate, openSUSE, and Fedora, I finally found PCLinuxOS which found my HD and installed without a hitch. At that point, I gave up on the others. Still not sure why thay couldn't see the HD when XP and PCLOS found it immediately.


No problem. I had assumed as much. But thank-you for letting us know.
PCLinuxOS is known as the distro-hopper-stopper.
Because it works.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

saikee said:


> What you can do is to opt for the 3rd or the last partitioning scheme - the Expert mode in Ubuntu. You can then highlight partition hda5 (probably called sda5 by Ubuntu) , mount it as /, and format it as Ext3. Then Ubuntu will be installed there and overwrite whatever you have put there before..


I don't get the option to pick a partitioning scheme in either Ubuntu or Ubuntu Alternate. UAlternate takes me to a window asking me to pick a driver for my disk. My disk is a Western Digital. I tried the only one that started with wd thinking that might be the one, but it didn't work. I have tried in PCLOS to find the driver it uses, but can't figure out how to do that. I asked for help on the PCLOS forum, but couldn't figure out what I was told. This is the help I was given. Do you know what is meant? I don't know where to try this.

A: you need to check systemsettings

Q: How do I do that? I have only been using Linux for 2 days, so don't know anything about it.

A: on your task bar system is present you can see there !!!!

A: #lspci | grep -i vga
#grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
try this

Peg


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

MPeg3 said:


> I don't get the option to pick a partitioning scheme in either Ubuntu or Ubuntu Alternate. UAlternate takes me to a window asking me to pick a driver for my disk. My disk is a Western Digital. I tried the only one that started with wd thinking that might be the one, but it didn't work. I have tried in PCLOS to find the driver it uses, but can't figure out how to do that. I asked for help on the PCLOS forum, but couldn't figure out what I was told. This is the help I was given. Do you know what is meant? I don't know where to try this.
> 
> A: you need to check systemsettings
> 
> ...


This what they meant I believe.
You will have to run the config tool to see anything though.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I've never attached files to a forum before, so hope this works. If it does, this is what I found there. Does it tell you anything?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

MPeg3 said:


> I've never attached files to a forum before, so hope this works. If it does, this is what I found there. Does it tell you anything?


No.
In order to see what driver is being used you will have to click on "set driver options" or "run config tool."


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

RootbeaR said:


> No.
> In order to see what driver is being used you will have to click on "set driver options" or "run config tool."


I'm sorry to be so ignorant about all this, but I'm not finding either of these options anywhere.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

MPeg3 said:


> I'm sorry to be so ignorant about all this, but I'm not finding either of these options anywhere.


When it comes to Linux, I am pretty ignorant too! PCLinuxOS makes it much easier though and you still can learn as much as you want about Linux without having to.

Check my last screenshot.
Click on "Harddrake."(I believe it was called)
You will need to provide root password(You should not ever log in as root).
It will then list your hardware on the left side of the screen.
Click on your harddrive . Details will open on right side of screen.
In the detailed window you will see one or both of those options.

Edit: Look at the bottom right of your first screenshot attachment. Post #42


----------

